
A curated directory of resources and tools to help you build your startup - TheVinous
http://startupstash.com/
======
AndrewOMartin
There should be a mechanism such that when you click any of the elements on
this website there's a small chance of a popup saying "stop reading and start
doing".

~~~
bramk
good one, let me think about that ;)

------
bramk
What's up HackerNews! I'm surprised to see my creation Startup Stash pop up
here, after launching it early 2015. I think I tried to post this here before?
(back then)

Those of you who don't know, Startup Stash is the most upvoted product of all
time on Product Hunt with 11K+ upvotes
([https://www.producthunt.com/search?q=%2A](https://www.producthunt.com/search?q=%2A)),
if you want to know more check out this blogpost I wrote after launching it:
[https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-launched-
the-2-most-u...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-launched-the-2-most-
upvoted-product-of-all-time-on-product-hunt-f3772fb20ad8#.xi5dg41p2)

Right now I'm working on something new: a course to teach anyone how to build
a Minimum Viable Product without code:
[https://nocodemvp.com](https://nocodemvp.com).

~~~
TheVinous
You are welcome! :) I use PH a few times per month, so I don't know how I
could miss it so far, it was absolutely new for me. Its a great collection by
the way! Nice job! :)

------
starikovs
Very useful directory I added it to my bookmarks a year or two ago. BTW, it
would be great to have some rating for the tools.

------
shekhar101
I would pay a decent amount of money, if a tool/service can get me this: drag
and drop bootstrap website designer that let's me export the code to plug in
to my backend. It's so frustrating to not have something like this for someone
who's completely incapable of UI design. Does someone know of a service like
this/

~~~
IncRnd
Bootstrap Studio. There is a one-time charge. Their studio works on mac,
linux, and windows. You download to your machine and don't run this from the
cloud.

You can host your sites wherever you want without having to use specific
vendor servers.

This is very easy to use. I don't have time to spend as a full-stack web
developer, when I am already busy with other things.

I'm not affiliated with the author/vendor other than having purchased their
product. [https://bootstrapstudio.io/](https://bootstrapstudio.io/)

------
mcaravey
There are a whole bunch of Microsoft resources that aren't mentioned:

Bizspark - All Microsoft software + Azure credits
([https://bizspark.microsoft.com](https://bizspark.microsoft.com))

Azure - Cloud hosting
([https://azure.microsoft.com/free](https://azure.microsoft.com/free))

Team Services - Code repo + CI/CD ([https://www.visualstudio.com/team-
services/](https://www.visualstudio.com/team-services/))

Mobile Center - App distribution and analytics
([https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/mobile-
center/](https://www.visualstudio.com/vs/mobile-center/))

------
cronjobma
You should add Logodust ([http://logodust.com](http://logodust.com)), a
fantastic resource for free logo designs that one could use in mvps and
mockups.

~~~
bramk
will check it out!

------
omegote
Ok so there are _ten_ different services just to _name_ your startup? Duuude
seriously?

~~~
om3n
Here's yet another API for generating startup names (feel free to change the
"baseWord" param):

[http://namrly.azurewebsites.net/api/Namrly/RelatedStartupNam...](http://namrly.azurewebsites.net/api/Namrly/RelatedStartupName?baseWord=name)

------
preinheimer
I'd add Logojoy ([https://logojoy.com/](https://logojoy.com/)) for logos.
They're not free, but they'll get you started with a logo you need not be
embarrassed by.

------
mitchellshow
Super helpful list Bram!

+1 for instant search

~~~
bramk
thanks!

------
ashtube
Oh look this has popped to the top of HackerNews again.

~~~
yvoschaap
Fun fact, with over 11k votes, the all-time most upvoted product on
ProductHunt.

~~~
bramk
that is, true ;)

~~~
mindhunters
Bram, how many emails did you collect to do this?

~~~
bramk
I did not get 11K upvotes on the first day. This is from 2,5 years. After my
launch day I was the #2 most upvoted product, 1 week later it was the #1 most
upvoted product. I think on the first day it got 1500 upvotes. Check
[https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-launched-
the-2-most-u...](https://medium.com/startup-grind/how-i-launched-the-2-most-
upvoted-product-of-all-time-on-product-hunt-f3772fb20ad8) to read how I
launched it.

